# Aegina Island



## bizee (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi, first time poster, been reading the threads.

Was in Greece this Sept first time, 4 days in Santorini, 4 in Athens which included a day trip to Aegina Island, more specifically to Agia Marina. That changed my life. At that time I'll be going alone, a 60 year old female.

Now, I'm thinking when I retire in a few years to move to Greece (6-8 months first, and then visit the islands, more of inland Greece and even use it as a hop off point to other European cities, I know air can be cheap.

I thought I might take a 14 day yacht cruise next Sept which would allow me to see some of the other islands, then decided that the cost of that plus air from Seattle, meals, etc which would be around 8,000 total, I thought, I can pay a lot of month's rent for that and visit the islands later.

Since I've only been to Aegina and Santorini (Santorini doesn't fit my bill for staying long term), and I really liked what I saw of Aegina, my thought is to find a little apt there. I've looked online just to see what is available and it looks promising. A one bedroom (maybe 2 for guests), balcony, furnished, prefer a view.

The real question is, I'm looking for a not too big city, but not toooo quaint. A place where I can go to a taverna for coffee in the morning, watch the view the people, have some quiet time at my place, also where there is a chance to meet tourists and meet new people as well. I like the proximity to Pireus port and Athens. One concern is that Aegina gets a lot of Athenian visitors, maybe not so much other country visitors? Is Agia Marina too quiet? I was there on Oct 1, the weather was beautiful, but it was very quiet, I loved the beach there! 

Are the residents there friendly enough? Does what I think of Aegina meet the requirements I listed above? Any other things I might be looking out for.

Oh, and I've read that the best way to get a place is 'boots on the ground' but I really fear going all that way with no lodging set. If you know of a reputable agency, please let me know. 

I think I've asked all I have right now  

Thanks All!


----------



## Magathis (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Bizee,

Happy you liked Greece and its islands! Indeed Aegina is a beautiful choice close to Athens 

Now if you wish to check the options available and you need a place to stay, you may check below link that offers houses, villas, apartments etc for a short or long period rentals:

mywayholiday.gr (no commission asked)!

You may contact the owner: Mr. Panos Mamakopoulos for more details on 0030 - 6937079148. Just mention "mywayholiday" for special prices.

Best regards,
Agathie


----------

